# this is what i look like.



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

I sort of feel weird randomly posting pictures on a forum, but I suppose it's nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## sean murray (Mar 12, 2010)

dont have many pictures of myself.this is me. seanmurray90 ( the boy of course)


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

tofunk said:


> I sort of feel weird randomly posting pictures on a forum, but I suppose it's nice to put a face with a name.


Another beauty joins our ranks. I was joking with another member that we should start a "hot chicks of dp" calendar to raise money for dp research or to help us get by. There are so many beautiful women on this site, we could all get dolled up and make ourselves some money off that horrible illness lol.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Another beauty joins our ranks. I was joking with another member that we should start a "hot chicks of dp" calendar to raise money for dp research or to help us get by. There are so many beautiful women on this site, we could all get dolled up and make ourselves some money off that horrible illness lol.


Ahahahahhha. I would feel super super self-conscious doing that, but it's a great idea. It's not a condition anyone I know seems to be too familiar with, and it would be a great way to raise money and show everyone that having a mental-illness doesn't always mean you walk around with your underwear outside your trousers squawking at strangers and imaginary figures. 99% of the time you'd never know who's ill just buy looking.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha awesome idea. i know there a girl from australia with dp that has been modeling. she might be able to hook you up. not sure if she visits the forum but i know she's on facebook.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Tempting, but sadly, I don't know how many people would actually buy something like that. And where would the profits go?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

tofunk said:


> Tempting, but sadly, I don't know how many people would actually buy something like that. And where would the profits go?


I would gladly take the profits.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Milkins said:


> I would gladly take the profits.


Don't worry..I'll also help out!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

tofunk said:


> Ahahahahhha. I would feel super super self-conscious doing that, but it's a great idea. It's not a condition anyone I know seems to be too familiar with, and it would be a great way to raise money and show everyone that having a mental-illness doesn't always mean you walk around with your underwear outside your trousers squawking at strangers and imaginary figures. 99% of the time you'd never know who's ill just buy looking.


LMAO to Tofunk! And TinyFairyPeople, that's a great idea in my opinion! And we should use tofunk's quote on the front page of the calendar.lol


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

What can I say? I have a way with words =p


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

There is something about your eyes


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh and also, you are very cute!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Best idea ever.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Best idea ever.


Heck freaking yes it is. Well, we'd each have to have photos done and then chose one person to compile them. We could each get one calendar and include information about dp inside of it and go around and get orders.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

It'd be cool if with each picture we included a brief summary of the photographed person's story/condition. It would make it more personal.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude, I totally agree. Is there anybody who can organize picturs and documents on their computer like a calendar with a program? Maybe not just like a calendar but something similar.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Not me. *Hits himself for not taking his Photoshop class in school seriously* Maybe *BlueTank*.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I could....but....so....lazy...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

tofunk said:


> I sort of feel weird randomly posting pictures on a forum, but I suppose it's nice to put a face with a name.


Pretty


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Pretty


Beyond Pretty!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

We could use the proceeds of the "babes with DP" calendar to start our own colony... or island


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Beyond Pretty!!!


Thanks, guys


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> We could use the proceeds of the "babes with DP" calendar to start our own colony... or island


That's an amazing idea!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Minerva8979 said:


> Dude, I totally agree. Is there anybody who can organize picturs and documents on their computer like a calendar with a program? Maybe not just like a calendar but something similar.


I could. Photoshop is my lover.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

My boyfriend is a graphic design major, I'm sure he'd be happy to help as well.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay if we're being serious about this we have to really think about the presentation. It has to be tasteful, informative, and respectful to every model. We also have to think about exactly what message it is we want to "convey" (Is that the right word, English is not my first language) and many other things. Also a calendar might not be the best medium, perhaps an artbook/coffeetablebook instead? It could also be completely digital like an E-book or website.

I know there are websites/applications for people to collaborate on projects but I cannot remember any of them right now.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Okay if we're being serious about this we have to really think about the presentation. It has to be tasteful, informative, and respectful to every model. We also have to think about exactly what message it is we want to "convey" (Is that the right word, English is not my first language) and many other things. Also a calendar might not be the best medium, perhaps an artbook/coffeetablebook instead? It could also be completely digital like an E-book or website.
> 
> I know there are websites/applications for people to collaborate on projects but I cannot remember any of them right now.


I like your ideas and I am serious about it. If anything, I think it could be a great way to get the word out about dp. We could take them to doctors office, counseling offices, etc. We could also sell them on the internet. I think that we'd need to appoint a treasurer of some sort to be in charge of the proceeds and vote where we all want the money to go. It seems to me that "donating to research" seems to be pretty moot. Maybe we can save it for a national meetup or donate to individual dp suffers who are having a hard time getting by because of dp?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

This is so cool! Keep up the brainstorming guys/gals. I know we can organize this to work! Don't let this idea die...it's a good one


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

My family works in television and we have a lot of close friends who are photographers, filmmakers, etc.
I think some sort of book would be an excellent idea, but now I'm entertaining thoughts of a documentary. It seems like a lot of people here suffer from a host of mental illnesses beyond dp, and it'd be great to highlight that.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The documentary idea has been on the table a couple of times but never happened. I really think we should do that. Maybe both. And with sites like http://www.kickstarter.com and http://www.vodo.net and http://www.revision3.com it is easier than ever. I am really in to film and tv of all kinds, both independent and commercial, what people do you know? Just from curiosity. You can PM me if you dont want to namedrop here in the thread.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I agree. We come up with ideas and then nothing ever happens. We NEED to make this happen. I think that we really need to highlight the lack of knowledge of general medical professionals and the hard time we've all had in getting care. Also we need to high light the difference between dpd and co-morbid dp. Because every single doctor or counselor I've been to thinks that anxiety CAUSES dp and if you pop some freaking antidepressants, the dp will do away. Yes, there are SOME people who get dp along with anxiety. But most people who have DPD have an actual disorder or whatever you want to call it and the misinformation about medications does not help.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Okay if we're being serious about this we have to really think about the presentation. It has to be tasteful, informative, and respectful to every model. We also have to think about exactly what message it is we want to "convey" (Is that the right word, English is not my first language) and many other things. Also a calendar might not be the best medium, perhaps an artbook/coffeetablebook instead? It could also be completely digital like an E-book or website.
> 
> I know there are websites/applications for people to collaborate on projects but I cannot remember any of them right now.


I wholeheartedly agree...







And still the 14 yr old in me wants to do a Babes with DP calendar.lol! Do you realize how much interest the title "DP" will attract for ppl who mistakenly think it's pornographic? lmao

But seriously, you guys have connections and applications and etc so let's get the ball rolling!
*digs through closet for old 'naughty maid' costume* lol I keed I keed.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Minerva8979 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pirate costume and Krystal could easily do the Kat von d, tight leather vest and clevage look









My bother in law always acts like a teenage girl when I say dp. I tell him to shut up lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll be the travel photographer







On a serious note, this is actually a great idea. Why not? I use to have a facebook album with different peoples pictures/ stories with DP but I took it down a while ago. I think it would be cool, and even if it didn't sell it would be kinda fun to do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Why focus on one when we could do all of these ideas? We could do all of them! I for one am willing to donate money towards this cause.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

you guys should take these ideas to dpdrdisorder.org. they are really into these kinds of ideas. they just created a store. i'm sure they would be happy to collaborate, and even put any products that come out in their store.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

WHUUT! Ive never heard of that website, it should be like stickied in one of the intro threads.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> WHUUT! Ive never heard of that website, it should be like stickied in one of the intro threads.


yeah dudette, it's like the facebook of DP/DR. it's needs more people to join though. at this point it's not very active so spread the word.


----------

